
Ask HN: Non-solicitation agreements/cofounders - BayAreaSmayArea
How are non-solicitation agreements typically viewed for colleague leaving to start a business together?<p>For instance an engineer and product manager decide to leave a company that they’re both working for to create a startup in a non-competing space. Are they opening themselves up to liability for “soliciting” each other to leave their current job?<p>Disclaimer: not looking for legal advice, and if I actually needed it I would find an employment lawyer. I’m merely curious and my searches are coming up empty and tend to only focus on the customers&#x2F;sales aspect on non-solicitation.
======
grizzles
solicitation usually refers to customer accounts. If your contract prevents
you from poaching other employees usually it says so explicitly and specifies
a time period.

~~~
BayAreaSmayArea
Yep, that is exactly the kind of clause I’m asking about. 1 year I believe is
typical.

